# Note Shelf ou NoteTaker HD ?



## daffyb (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'hésite entre ces 2 apps pour la prise de notes manuscrite sur iPad.
J'ai beau regarder les tutos etc. je n'arrive pas à cerner les plus et les moins, alors si vous pouviez m'aider, ça serait cool.
En vous remerciant


----------



## Ealdu (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjpur,

Fait une recherche sur le forum, on a déjà pas mal parler de ces logiciels.
D'ailleurd il en existe plein d'autres.
En simplifier, pour moi, note taker est très très très compliqué, peu ergonomique, lourd..... Mais très complet pour un usage professionnel.
Note shelf lui est très simple, facile, l'écriture est agréable.


Maintenant moi, après en avoir essayé beaucoup, j'utilise Remarks, donc sincèrement toi seul décideras de celui qui te convient. Et vu le prix des logiciels tu peux même les acheter tous les 2, c'est le prix d'un carnet et d'un crayon ....


----------



## daffyb (7 Mai 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Bonjpur,
> 
> Fait une recherche sur le forum, on a déjà pas mal parler de ces logiciels.
> D'ailleurd il en existe plein d'autres.
> ...


En effet, on en parle beaucoup sur les forums, mais bien souvent on parle des anciennes versions de NoteTaker HD qui a justement pas mal évolué au niveau de son interface.
Je vais en effet, certainement en acheter plusieurs, mais j'aurais voulu tout de même éviter d'acheter toutes les app de ce type.

Par exemple, j'ai vu que Note Shelf "lissait" le tracé. Quid de NoteTaker HD ?

Tu donnes une autre app que je ne connaissais pas. Je vais regarder aussi. Quel est son avantage à tes yeux ?
Merci d'avoir répondu.


----------



## Ealdu (7 Mai 2012)

L'avantage de Remarks à mes yeux:  elle me convient parfaitement ! 
Comment peut-on conseiller des applications sans savoir ce que la personne veut en faire, désolée, mais il n'y a pas de "mauvaises" applications, cherches ce que tu veux en faire: utiliser les photos, les PDF, écrire au stylet, avec un clavier, archiver beaucoup de notes, les classer, dessiner, partager .......


De plus il y a beaucoup d'appli lite pour tester. Et puis les promos régulières des applications.



Enfin pour note taker HD, je l'ai enlevé de mon iPad car je ne l'ai pas aimé du tout. Donc je n'ai pas suivi son évolution.


Voilà, à toi de chercher!


----------



## elkydat (7 Mai 2012)

J'utilise UPad qui a un bon classement au Japon. En cliquant sur son site à partir d'iTunes, il y a une vidéo. Pas besoin de stylet avec fonction loupe.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mai 2012)

J'ai : 

Noteshelf
Penultimate
Notes Plus
Upad lite
Bamboo Paper 



J'aime Noteshelf pour sa polyvalence et sa rapidité (surligneur, texte, image, découpe d'image)
J'aime Penultimate pour son protège poignet vachement mieux foutu pour moi (gaucher)
J'aime Note Plus pour sa gestion en entouré / cliqué
Je n'utilise pas Upad lite
Je n'utilise pas Bamboo Paper (mais il glisse vachement bien avec le stylo bamboo)

Mes préférés sont donc Noteshelf et Penultimate 


Sinon je n'arrive pas encore à m'imaginer dans le milieu pro avec mon iPad


----------



## daffyb (7 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ces retours. D'autres avis ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mai 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Merci pour ces retours. D'autres avis ?



Tu nous diras quand même si tu prends le note taker, j'aimerais des retours dessus


----------



## daffyb (8 Mai 2012)

J'attends la rentrée scolaire pour acheter un iPad (et oui je vais retourner à l'ecole ) voir les promo su'il y aura. Pour l'instant dans les app payantes je prévoit d'acheter notetaker hd, note shelf, peut être note plus. J'ai l'impression que upad souffre de mises à jour tardives. 


Je ferais un retour !


Et attendant, si vous avez d'autres propositions, je prends !!


----------



## Ealdu (8 Mai 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> J'attends la rentrée scolaire pour acheter un iPad (et oui je vais retourner à l'ecole ) voir les promo su'il y aura. Pour l'instant dans les app payantes je prévoit d'acheter notetaker hd, note shelf, peut être note plus. J'ai l'impression que upad souffre de mises à jour tardives.
> 
> 
> Je ferais un retour !
> ...





Parceque tu n'as pas encore d'ipad ?????  J'avais pas compris !


Alors un premier conseil, achète ton iPad assez vite pour te familiariser avec les logiciels si tu veux prendre des cours, des notes, bref "travailler" avec, vite et bien il faut un peu d'entraînement surtout pour Note Taker, et même note+, notes shelf est un peu plus simple mais tous demandent de se familiariser avec. Vraiment.


Upad est très bien je l'ai longtemps utilisé car c'était le seul à intégrer les pdf et les photos et à pouvoir les annoter correctement. Je lui reproche surtout de ne pas pouvoir faire de cahier en regroupant notes/pdf/photos. Il y'a une version gratuite à essayer mais maintenant je recommanderai Remarks, il est très complet simple d'utilisation, rapide, l'écriture au stylet est fluide, le choix de papier est correcte. Tu fais des cahiers regroupant photos/notes/pdf modifiable à tout moment. Enfin tu peux écrire aussi bien au clavier qu'au stylet.


Pour les blocs-brouillons il y a penultimate, jotter ou bamboo paper. Des blocs notes quoi!
Le plus sympa, mais le plus cher (achats ni-apps) c'est Paper: tu peux écrire, dessiner, aquareller tes notes. Il est magnifique mais pour des études? Je suis pas sur qu'il convienne !!!


Enfin Phatpad est pas mal non plus surtout basé sur la reconnaissance d'ecriture.


Voilà pour l'instant ce que moi j'ai essayé. Mais surtout n'attend pas le dernier moment.....


----------



## elkydat (8 Mai 2012)

Ne pas oublier iannotate si tu scannes tes docs et fais des annotations. Très fluide même sur fichier avec des centaines de pages. Très bien aussi pour organiser les fichers (folder avec glisser coller en double fenêtres)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------

Upad fait aussi les annotations mais latent quand il s'agit de gros fichiers. C'est pourquoi j'ai aussi acheté iannotate.


----------



## Ealdu (8 Mai 2012)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu nous diras quand même si tu prends le note taker, j'aimerais des retours dessus



[Je recommence un autre poste car l'autre était particulièrement long]


Note Taker est semblable à Note+, mais complexe car tu dois passer tous le temps par des menus en haut ou bas de l'écran et en "arbre" sur ta gauche. Dossier, sous-dossier, sous-sous-dossier..... On ne clique pas sûr les feuilles directement tout se fait pas des boutons...
Même le décrire est complexe. Tu as des vidéo sur YouTube.
Bref plus proche de l'utilisation d'un PC que d'un iPad. Il est tout en anglais ce qui ne facilite pas sa compréhension pour les non anglophone comme moi!
Par contre il est très puissant: intégration pdf, copier/coller... Je l'ai abandonné très vite car je recherche plus de la simplicité d'utilisation.
Voilà ce que je peux t'en dire, depuis il y a eu des mises à jour, il faudrait un utilisateur actuel pour te donner plus de détails.


----------



## daffyb (8 Mai 2012)

Merci Ealdu pour toutes ces infos, c'est un peu ce que j'attendais, des noms, des + et des -.
Ne t'inquiète pas, j'achète l'iPad dès que mon inscription est officielle et que les tarifs "rentrée" sont proposés par Apple. Je prendrais certainement un iPad 2 qui est plus rapide que l'iPad 3 et avec une meilleure autonomie (version 2.4 ).
Ma rentrée est pour le 1 octobre, donc j'aurais au minimum tout septembre pour me faire la main et certainement une partie du mois d'août. Ça me rappelle lorsque j'avais acheté ma Ti92. J'avais passé mes vacances à lire le mode d'emploi et à me faire la main pour être opérationnel à la rentrée :rose:

Pour le Stylet, je vais très certainement prendre le Bamboo de wacom 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------

Je vais en profiter pour vous décrire mon besoin :
_Pour commencer, je ne veux pas trop multiplier les app afin d'avoir "tout au même endroit"._
* prise de note cursive
* prise de note au clavier (j'ai vu que Notes Plus a été mis à jour dans ce sens  )
* schéma techniques
* illustrations
* annotation de PDF
* enregistrement en local et en ligne (Google, iCloud, DropBox&#8230; pas vraiment de préférence)
* classement des notes efficace et "propre" afin que je m'y retrouve
* possibilité d'export PDF

Cette liste est le minimum, tout le reste est peut-être un besoin latent :love:

En tout cas, je ne manquerais pas de vous faire un retour !


----------



## Ealdu (8 Mai 2012)

Tu aurais du commencer par ton dernier post 

Toutes les applications font ce que tu demandés! 


Cependant fait attention à note+, le dev de Noteplus est tellement à l'ecoute de ses utilisateurs, que cette appli tourne vite à l'usine à gaz: trop de mises à jour nuisent au bon fonctionnement de l'application. Et puis la multiplicité des choix rend peu ergonomique son usage. J'ai déjà tout perdu avec elle .....


Je suis revenu à la simplicité. Mais une fois de plus toi seul saura ce qu'il te faut.
Si tu lis couramment l'anglais vas sur le blog de Noteplus et suis les discutions cela t'aidera pour ton choix de cette appli. Enfin saches aussi qu'elle est très souvent en promo!


----------



## daffyb (8 Mai 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Tu aurais du commencer par ton dernier post
> 
> Toutes les applications font ce que tu demandés! !


C'est bien pour ça que je sais pas quoi choisir ! Pour le coup de l'anglais, il n'y a pas de problème pour moi, donc de n'est pas un point bloquant. 
Je surveille note plus au cas où il y aurait une promo !
Merci pour les infos (j'étais déjà allé sur le blog de notes plus)


----------



## Ealdu (8 Mai 2012)

Juste pour info: un nouveau logiciel de note, DocAS il importe et exporte énormément de document.Il existe en lite je viens de le regarder vite fait il semble pas mal du tout.....


Comme quoi, les choix sont multiples!!!!!


----------



## daffyb (8 Mai 2012)

Ce qui est bien mon (notre) souci !


----------



## daffyb (10 Octobre 2012)

Bon, j'ai choisi NotesPlus après avoir aussi essayé NoteTakerHD.
Session testé de NotesPlus 3.0.6 sur iPad 3
Pourquoi NotesPlus correspond à *MON* utilisation ?
Les plus par rapport à NoteTakerHD
Simple d'utilisation
IHM suffisament effiasse pour moi
Ecriture agréable avec lissage (ink mode)
Mode de sélection des éléments 
Reconnaissance d'écriture (que je n'utilise finalement pas souvent)
Gestion de l'avance automatique super bien
Développeurs réactifs

Les moins par rapport à NoteTakerHD
Plus lent
Moins de paramètres
Moins de templates
Gestion des documents moins "complète" pas de tag (pour l'instant)

J'ai pris une semaine de cours avec. C'est tout bon.
J'utilise un stylet Bamboo de chez Wacom


----------

